# User Support > Forum Software Support >  A few changes to the Cafe

## Scott Tichenor

I'm making a few changes to the entire site in preparation for the eventual move to the next generation of our message board software. Most of these are very minor for now, but if you haven't already, you should do a forced reload of the site in your web browser, ie., _hold down your keyboard shift key while hitting refresh (or reload--same thing) in your browser_. A forced reload requires your PC or Mac to grab a new copy of the current page, but more importantly the configuration files that help provide key functionality (style sheets, background images, etc.). It's possible this may not work for some of you and could cause some visual problems. If so, best to flush your disk cache and re-enter the site.

I've decided to rename the "Message Board" to "Forum" since that seems to be more consistent with its location. Whoop-De-Do, eh? And, I moved the link over one slot to the left in the main navigation to better reflect its popularity behind the Classifieds which continue to far exceed the traffic of the board, believe it or not. Minor changes.

Stay tuned. More is coming.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

That forum rename thing had me a bit stumped a few minutes ago.

----------


## evanreilly

DUH!!!
Ditto....
like... what happened to the Message Board????????

----------


## JeffD

> ... its popularity behind the Classifieds which continue to far exceed the traffic of the board, believe it or not..


That is a surprize. Numbers don't lie, but I never would have guessed.

----------


## Randy Smith

I logged onto the Cafe and thought, "Oh no! Somebody locked down the whole Message Board!" :Wink:

----------


## Baron Collins-Hill

when i am on the classifieds page, the order of forum and mandolin news are swapped

baron

----------


## parker.benjamin

Scott, 

I think it looks great...the jet-black is pretty cool. Keep up the great work!

~Ben

----------


## Ridge54

Thank you Scott.  Change is a tough one.  Maybe some sort of text bubble help for when the mouse icon hovers over a button?  We'll figure it out though.  

Ridge

----------


## Benski

Maybe put the word "Forum" in a different color, like yellow, for a little bit so that we notice the change? As a creature of habit, sudden changes like this can generate a really good "huh?"  :Disbelief:  moment for us older guys.

----------


## HddnKat

Yeah - this is where you learn how many text-based learners you have - having done this to a couple of websites myself, I have learned that if you're going to rename something, at least leave it in the same location for awhile - then you don't get all our whiney emails about 'where did the message board go' - LOL - but we'll figure it out in the end. :Wink:

----------


## Phil Goodson

You guys don't have a direct link to the forum on your browser?   
I hit that link and ZAP! - straight to the forum.   I didn't even notice that a change had been made. :Grin:

----------


## journeybear

Ha! I was just about to say that - I have the link to the Forum in my Favorites - as it should be.  :Wink: 

I'll echo the approval of the jet black - nice chiaroscuro  :Whistling:  - and also the darker shade of grey on the redirect page - nice.

----------


## Link

I noticed that the banner changed color to black. It's kind of depressing...

----------


## eadg145

Well, nobody asked me, but I'll say that I did like the old banner more than this new one.  That being said, the change from Message Board to Forum is a fine upgrade in my book.  When I think "message board" I think of bbs' and dialup.

cheers,

David

----------


## eadg145

Oh, and since you're in a mode of making changes, might you please please PLEASE add a "Back To Top" link at the bottom of each forum thread page?  Pleaso pleaso?

----------


## danb

> Oh, and since you're in a mode of making changes, might you please please PLEASE add a "Back To Top" link at the bottom of each forum thread page?  Pleaso pleaso?


ctrl-home and ctrl-end are the keyboard shortcuts on just about every browser for that..

----------


## Django Fret

Like the changes you've made so far.  

However, I notice when trying to access the home page using my BlackBerry, in the folders for the classifieds and forum section, the first few lines run together over each other so they can't be read.  I think that was the same before and after the change.

----------


## Eric Hanson

Scott,
 Most of the things you do for the page are great. On a gray overcast morning, day, evening,  the black/gray background is a bit overbearing to me. I liked the previous tone of the banner. Too, is it possible to have the titles under the main banner to be in a different color rather than have the letters in white and the block around them black? IMPO it would be more aestheticly pleasing. 
 Again, as it has been properly said so many times, thank you hosting, maintaining and promoting such a GREAT website. I have and continue to learn so much about this wonderful instrument, and the history/lore that surrounds it.

----------


## John Bertotti

Funny I thought I was just having a cae of faulty memory.

----------


## John Hill

> That forum rename thing had me a bit stumped a few minutes ago.


Yeah, me too.

----------


## Paul Hostetter

So far I'm quite OK with the new one, save for a few details. I would love it if a simple version of the forum jump was at the top, as well as at the bottom. It would save time and unnecessary maneuvering. 



It would also be nice if the tubby icons next to threads were smaller, rather than just taking up space. And if the extra icons next to them were eliminated. You should be able to glimpse a bit of text mousing over the active link, and just click on it to go to the thread.

 

Eliminating the clutter would make it look a lot cleaner, and make navigating easier.

----------


## Ryk Loske

Thanks Scott ... I'll give it a 9 Thumbs Up.

Ryk

----------

